# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wong Chung (Nijmegen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wong Chung

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk De Schakel, Praktijk Nabuurs en Wong Chung, Nijmegen

Adres: Meijhorst 6007-B, Nijmegen

Website: www.schakel-nijmegen.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wong Chung*

----------

